# I am confused...plz help me out



## maliha (Jun 9, 2010)

hi guys...my hubby is a gud person.He would never said NO to me for anyone,,,but he would never say or do anything 1st,,,for family reason we r 2gether for 2 years,,,,still I have to go 1st if we need to do somthing 2gether,,,sometimes he does not interested in me,,,,,I dun know but there is no any physical relationship as well,,,,I was his sister in law,,,but after my husband's death ,,we decided to live 2gether for my son..he is very kind to my son...good to me ,,but i never felt love........I spoke to him,,he says it ll take some time,,,,but ??? I am sooooo confused........is he cheating me,,,he is happy n dun need to satisfy me,,bkoz he is happy?? or its just time game??/


----------



## dsfg_lover_001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i understand how you feel.I think you probably just scare to deal everything by yourself,and you shouldnt let your fear to run over you.If being with someone not love you as the way you expect,why waste the time.You need to quest yourself before go talk to you brother in law.Anyway,thanks for sharing.


----------

